
Journaling Platform 'Day One' Transitions to a Subscription Service - janober
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/06/29/day-one-app-now-a-subscription-service/
======
marban
Why is everybody who blamed Adobe for going subscription based all of a sudden
moving to the same model for their hot-dog detection app?

